# Megan Fox's Make-Up Looks



## barbie.doll (Nov 27, 2008)

Post any Megan Fox make-up looks you'd like here!!

__________________________________________________  _______________________________


Hey dolls, 

I was wondering which products you gals would recommend for me to use in order to achieve Megan Fox's look shown here?:







Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol...i just want to say thats one BIG AZZ PICTURE!!! lol...haha.. I can tell that she has half falsies on..but thats all i got right now


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

She makes me weak in the knees...I have such a girl crush on her for real!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 27, 2008)

Jenna: Haha, I know! I edited the picture. I thought that the site would automatically resize it, but I guess not! lol. =p

Tish: I knoooow! She's so incredibly stunning. She and Adriana Lima are my girl crushes. =p


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol...much better..and YAH she is HOT!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Put my Love Crush back up ...I like see her pop up


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 27, 2008)

* Image edited to size requirements! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO anyone have an idea on how I may get this look?


----------



## User67 (Nov 27, 2008)

I just licked my computer screen


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

from what i can see is that her lower lashline is lined with a glitter pencil liner like wolf or black russian pearl glide liners.


----------



## User49 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hyper Real Foundation, Select Moisture Cover Concealer, Smolder Pencil Smudged under lash line with a tiny bit of carbon on top, scene or print eyeshadow blended softly with 224 brush, zoomlash black mascara, false lashes, try a more 'natural' looking type, not something as eccentric as 7's. Lips looks like a nude with a frost so look into some of mac's frost lipsticks but you will need to try them on yourself because lipstick changes colour on everyone depending on your skin tone, how much pigmentation are in your lips, ect ect. Brozner. Maybe a bit of pearl or shell cream colour base on cheekbones to give you that glow. Try using a cream blusher like Lillecent...?? xx


----------



## User67 (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite Megan Fox looks. I like it when she does more natural looks, she doesn't need a lot of make-up.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you for the help nunu and glitternmyveins


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^ It may be still too big ...Hopefully not...But I added it at the max size


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 28, 2008)

^ I changed it to 640x800. Is that the correct size?


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 28, 2008)

This look is so fresh and pretty.. I always think she looks kinda "greasy" and mean, but I think she looks hot here. I have pretty much identical coloring/hair as her (long dark hair, fair skin, lighter eyes but mine are darker green).. I like how this look is truly natural and not just neutral.. and recs on techniques and specific colors I could use to achieve this look??


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_^ I changed it to 640x800. Is that the correct size? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah you're good if thats the size


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_




This look is so fresh and pretty.. I always think she looks kinda "greasy" and mean, but I think she looks hot here. I have pretty much identical coloring/hair as her (long dark hair, fair skin, lighter eyes but mine are darker green).. I like how this look is truly natural and not just neutral.. and recs on techniques and specific colors I could use to achieve this look??_

 
I actually prefer her with a more natural look and neutral tones. In that photo, it looks like all they used was a light, rosey pink for the lips and cheeks, maybe a gold on the lids, and some eyeliner in the lash line. HTH a little bit...


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree w/ Barbie.doll that Megan Fox & Adriana Lima are both drop dead gorgeous.

I love the dark hair w/ green or blue eye combo. It's very exotic. My fav is Angelina Jolie, I'm obsessed with her face. 
I'm straight, but I would def. spend the night w/ her lol


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 28, 2008)

I too love that combo.


----------



## makeba (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah she is very pretty indeed! the lipstick in the first pic looks like it could be Plum Dandy by Mac at least it looks like that to me!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 2, 2008)

^ Awesome, thanks!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

all i know bout her makeup is that she uses that lip fusion plumping lipgloss.
not sure if its on her lips on those pics, but yeah, i wish i had her lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ Her lips...I want everything from the hair folicles down!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Her lips...I want everything from the hair folicles down!!!_

 
^ yes 2nd that. lol that'll be great!


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She makes me weak in the knees...I have such a girl crush on her for real!_

 
me too!


----------



## LoveMU (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone have a rec for this lip color?  Yes I know the pics is very sexy lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 29, 2009)

At first, I didn't see what was so hot about her but that first pic just confirms her true hotness. YOWWWW!

She's got amazing brows. This is turning into more of a "Megan fox is sexy" thread than a "Megan Fox's makeup" thread.

The Pixiwoo youtube has a good tut of her makeup if anyone hasn't checked them out.


----------



## LoveMU (Apr 30, 2009)

^ Totally agree!  the first time i ever saw her was in that mary kate and ashley movie "holiday in the sun" when I was in high school, and she was hot but not really a big name or anything.  then last yr when she was voted hottest girl by fhm or something i was like, who the hell is megan fox?  and yeah, i saw her pics and was like damn!

but turning it back to makeup, i love her berry lipstick shades she does, i especially like the more neutral one above.


----------



## Kristal (Apr 30, 2009)

Two good videos of how to acheive Megan Fox's basic look is one by pixiwoo: 
YouTube - Megan Fox inspired make-up tutorial.

and another by kandeejohnson:
YouTube - Pin-Up Girl Make-Up Megan Fox / Katy Parry Look (by kandee)


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 1, 2009)

I think they key to getting a Megan Fox look is glowy/dewy skin, with a strong arched brow, and intense lashes.


----------



## barbie.doll (May 1, 2009)

Wow, she just oozes sex appeal! 

In regards to the make-up in the photo,  I can't think of any berry l/s or l/g that would give you that effect without being _too _berry, you know? It looks more like a rosey pink lipgloss to me.


----------



## sindhurag (May 2, 2009)

*Megan Fox's makeup??*

Does anyone have any recommendations for how to achieve this look? Eyeshadow colors, lip color, mascara, pretty much anything about it. I love this look on her, but I can't create the same effect!! PLEEEEASE help me!


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 5, 2009)

delete


----------



## BERFACE (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Megan Fox's makeup??*

if using mac products:
maybe all that glitters on her lid and brown down on her crease? vanilla highlight. black liquid eyeliner. plushlash mascara.

viva glam VI special edition lipstick?

hope that helps


----------



## vocaltest (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Megan Fox's makeup??*

there is already a thread on this topic - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...-looks-121527/


----------



## johnnylove57 (May 16, 2009)

Her lips and body is so appealing...


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_




This look is so fresh and pretty.. I always think she looks kinda "greasy" and mean, but I think she looks hot here. I have pretty much identical coloring/hair as her (long dark hair, fair skin, lighter eyes but mine are darker green).. I like how this look is truly natural and not just neutral.. and recs on techniques and specific colors I could use to achieve this look??_

 
For a look like this, you _really_ have to embrace the 'neutral' thing.  Neutral shadows, barely lined (just enough though) eyes, natural falsies, good non clumping mascara, and a berry lip without too much gloss.  

her MUA does a lot of tightlining to emphasize her lashes and her eyes (they're beautiful) without making it appear harsh.  I think that's what makes her face so striking, even in neutral colors.

Her features are so strong that super colorful makeup makes her look like a comic book character...and yowza...it can be TOO MUCH.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Her features are so strong that super colorful makeup makes her look like a comic book character...and yowza...it can be TOO MUCH._

 
Lol, touche Shimmer...I noticed that too.

I am just putting in my two cents here - Megan Fox is most beautiful (even though I have been getting kind of annoyed with her quotes lately) when she's natural. She already has very strong features naturally so she doesn't need much to just pop.

I'd say tightline like crazy, pile on the lengthening mascara (she has long lashes over thick ones, a lot of the time) or glue on some falsies, exfoliate your lips and try some plumping techniques (I envy her lips..), and stick to neutral colors. 











Just for fun: Here's her before she had all that work done. She was cute...but I feel like afterward, she transformed from cute into sexy. 
















An "Ick!" Megan Fox look:


----------



## LoveMU (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah something about her face changed, besides the lips, I can't quite put my finger on it!  I don't think she puts eyeliner on the bottom of her eyes anymore.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 1, 2009)

she is SO beautiful. good lord, i love her.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_Yeah something about her face changed, besides the lips, I can't quite put my finger on it!  I don't think she puts eyeliner on the bottom of her eyes anymore._

 
Yeah, I think she also uses falsies and a lot of tightlining to elongate her eyes a little bit. I think "long" eyes are beautiful on girls, I am trying everything in my power to imitate that look (I have weird shaped eyes lol)

She fills in her brows better now as well. 

Also, I think she got a nose job. For some reason it made her original "cuter" look more "sexy."


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_Yeah something about her face changed, besides the lips, I can't quite put my finger on it!  I don't think she puts eyeliner on the bottom of her eyes anymore._

 
her nose is different, but MOST of the difference is in her eyebrows (they're a better shape) and contouring. Contouring makes the biggest difference ever. And she's not rimming her entire eye in black liner, so that opens the area up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like her teeth either got 10X whiter or veneers....Whatever the changes she is hella sexy


----------



## LoveMU (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, I do think she got veneers!  Dude I would love to get veneers, they make ur teeth look so good and they never stain!  I always stain my teeth with wine or coffee or the occasional cig.

I think she may have lost baby fat or something, and it makes her face look more mature, plus the contouring helps too!  Def the eyebrows look better, she had them too thin before, which makes me miss my fuller brows and makes me think i make mine too thin now!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 2, 2009)

I think shes had her nose done, the lips obviously, the apple of her cheeks "pillowed" and then her brows have obviously had a makeover, as has her teeth


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_For a look like this, you really have to embrace the 'neutral' thing.  Neutral shadows, barely lined (just enough though) eyes, natural falsies, good non clumping mascara, and a berry lip without too much gloss.  

her MUA does a lot of tightlining to emphasize her lashes and her eyes (they're beautiful) without making it appear harsh.  I think that's what makes her face so striking, even in neutral colors.
_

 
Do you know how to do tightlining without looking harsh? What are the techniques the MUA use on her, smudging?

 Quote:

  her nose is different, but MOST of the difference is in her eyebrows (they're a better shape) and contouring. Contouring makes the biggest difference ever. And she's not rimming her entire eye in black liner, so that opens the area up.  
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_




_

 
The contouring in the right pic is very well done I think, I would love to be able to do that!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Do you know how to do tightlining without looking harsh? What are the techniques the MUA use on her, smudging?





The contouring in the right pic is very well done I think, I would love to be able to do that!_

 
When I tightline like that, I use a flat brush and either a smudgepot or a fluidline and wiggle it at the base of the lashes. I make it *slightly* thicker on the outside corner to give it a more almond look. I also emphasize my outer lashes.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 3, 2009)

subscribed to this thread. i love megan fox.


----------



## supastar99 (Jun 9, 2009)

can anyone recommend what she's wearing in this pic? 





if you wanna see a bigger pic heres the website
http://megan-fox.net/gallery/albums/...1/88292597.jpg


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 12, 2009)

She looks gorgeous with purple eyeshadow

http://img175.imagevenue.com/img.php...122_547lo.jpg#


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_ 









An "Ick!" Megan Fox look:
_

 
I totally wouldn't have guessed that was her... like he little sister or something.

Has it been confirmed that she's gotten work done? I think her face has just matured and her makeup style has changed (less eyeliner, thicker brows, more contouring). I don't see any cosmetic surgery( except for some botox and lip plumping).... or if there is, the doctor did an AMAZING job.

I like Megan's style of makeup and I've been trying to imitate it. 
It's more about enhancing her features and then adding a pop of color on either the cheeks or the lips.


----------



## mssally (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone have recs for actual lipstick colors or gloss colors to dupe the pictures that were posted here?  They're all so pretty!  And she is totally HOT!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Has it been confirmed that she's gotten work done?_

 
Not quite, but there has been a ton of speculation. People think she has gotten lip injections, a nose job, a boob job, and a few other procedures here and there.

I think her look has matured since she was 17, but I also think she did a little bit of minor "tweaking"...which is nothing uncommon, I'd say a good majority of Hollywood has had SOMETHING changed.











gahh =/ I need to lay off the celebrity blogs. This is a horrible addiction I must snap out of. Darn you, ohnotheydidnt.

What I am curious to know is what she did to really elongate her eyes..they look beautiful now. Before when she lined them all the way around they looked shorter for some reason, but not it just seems like she just has these long, beautiful eyes. I wish I knew the secret =/

From this:






To this: 






Falsies maybe? Hmm.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Not quite, but there has been a ton of speculation. People think she has gotten lip injections, a nose job, a boob job, and a few other procedures here and there.

I think her look has matured since she was 17, but I also think she did a little bit of minor "tweaking"...which is nothing uncommon, I'd say a good majority of Hollywood has had SOMETHING changed.







What I am curious to know is what she did to really elongate her eyes..they look beautiful now. Before when she lined them all the way around they looked shorter for some reason, but not it just seems like she just has these long, beautiful eyes. I wish I knew the secret =/

From this:






To this: 






Falsies maybe? Hmm._

 
In the first photo comparison, it seems like a small bump was removed and the bridge of her nose has been slightly thinned out. But the photos were taken at slightly different angles with different lighting. And she's wearing heavier makeup in the second photo.

Also, her top lip has definitely gotten some injections.

As for making her eyes look bigger, it's just makeup. She doesn't line her eyes llike she did when she was younger. Lashes that are fuller around the outer corners and brightening under her eye also contributes to appearing like you have longer eyes.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_In the first photo comparison, it seems like a small bump was removed and the bridge of her nose has been slightly thinned out. But the photos were taken at slightly different angles with different lighting. And she's wearing heavier makeup in the second photo.

Also, her top lip has definitely gotten some injections.

As for making her eyes look bigger, it's just makeup. She doesn't line her eyes llike she did when she was younger. Lashes that are fuller around the outer corners and brightening under her eye also contributes to appearing like you have longer eyes._

 
Whatever she's done, I think it's subtle, which is what you should aim for with plastic surgery. Her lips don't look like fish lips and her nose job is very minor, she looks good now. 

Ah, another eyelash trick...a trick I need to try. I've been wanting a trick to make my eyes look longer without making them look alien-ish.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like she's lining her bottom eyes again... This is pic is from the London premier of Transformers last night 





btw, does anyone know what color her lipstick/gloss is/ could be?


----------



## LoveMU (Jun 16, 2009)

I love that lipgloss!  But i have no idea what it is, please help!

Her eyebrows look thinner to me here, but she still looks slammin'!


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 17, 2009)

Megan Fox 2009-06-14 -premiere of Transformers 2 in Berlin



 

 6/12/2009 
Megan Fox attends Transformer 2 photocall at George V hotel, Paris


----------



## alka1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Megan Fox 2009-06-14 -premiere of Transformers 2 in Berlin



 

 6/12/2009 
Megan Fox attends Transformer 2 photocall at George V hotel, Paris



_

 
wow. If I ever get invited to a red carpet/premiere, I will decline for sure! Those cameras really capture every single pore and detail on your face.. jeez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what is up with her forehead in that first picture? Is that bronzer or is her foundation not blended all the way? there's some redness/blotchiness around her hairline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Looks like she's lining her bottom eyes again... This is pic is from the London premier of Transformers last night 





btw, does anyone know what color her lipstick/gloss is/ could be?_

 
anyone else see the contour/highlight on her chest? or is it just me..? xsparkage recently did a tutorial on how to contour your breasts to make them seem bigger


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 17, 2009)

Alka1, hahaha Yea, those camera lenses capture everything! I've seen candid papparazi shots where Lindsay Lohan had some dirt under her fingernails once, and another one where she had something stuck between her teeth, and Britney too! These high resolution pictures are unforgiving and capture every single pore, every fleck of dust, every single imperfection. Zac Efron was caught a few days ago with a lot of ear wax inside his ear, I don't know why the camera person would choose to aim that deep inside his ear canal but the next day it was all over TMZ and everywhere! So embarrassing!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 18, 2009)

I know, damn HD huge ass pics, I see stuff I don't really need (or want) to see. Lol


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 18, 2009)

Love her makeup here too: 

Megan Fox promoting Transformers in Russia


----------



## barbie.doll (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Looks like she's lining her bottom eyes again... This is pic is from the London premier of Transformers last night 





btw, does anyone know what color her lipstick/gloss is/ could be?_

 
Celeste buxom lipgloss by Bare Escentuals looks that way on me.


----------



## animacani (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a rec for this look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WOW ,she looks amazing!! <3


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 28, 2009)

http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...upfront_10.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...un_fearl-2.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...ox_glasses.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...3492_large.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...8430_large.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...1884_large.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...%20Fox/mee.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...%20Fox/mee.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f.../megan_fox.jpg
http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...mbCAFC27XO.jpg


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does anyone have a rec for this look? http://www.style.com/blogs/beautycou...6/fox_blog.jpg

WOW ,she looks amazing!! <3_

 
Looks like nude eyes with black tightlining and something like High 90s or something similar for a lip.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Megan but everytime I see her she looks totally different, sometimes she's insanely hot but other times she looks like a hot mess.  Anyway, what lipgloss do you guys thinks she wears in Transformers Revenge of the Fallen?
I really like this picture of her


----------



## animacani (Jun 29, 2009)

How do you guys tightline without getting it smudged to your lower waterline?


----------



## kittykit (Jun 29, 2009)

I've to agree... she's hot!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_How do you guys tightline without getting it smudged to your lower waterline?_

 
I'd tightline, then follow up with a white liner on the lower lash.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/f...un_fearl-2.jpg

She looks absolutely GORGEOUS here!! Actually, to me, she looks a lot like Mila Kunis. She can totally rock the dressed down or dressed up look, hands down!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxen* 

 
_I like Megan but everytime I see her she looks totally different, sometimes she's insanely hot but other times she looks like a hot mess.  Anyway, what lipgloss do you guys thinks she wears in Transformers Revenge of the Fallen?
I really like this picture of her



_

 
I agree. Also to me she tends to look like a completely different _person_ sometimes. She looks a ton like Anne Hathaway there...

And does she just have naturally beautiful, lush lashes, or is she a fan of falsies? I think both, maybe.

I don't think she's wearing them here:






or here:






But I think she is here:






I don't know, lash extensions are all the rage in hollywood as well...I would totally get them if I could afford them.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone have rec's for her plummy lip colors? Esp for her look in Revenge of the Fallen? I saw Plum dandy..but I really like that rasberry-ish shade she's wearing in the  movie


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jul 1, 2009)

she's HOT!


----------



## Superkaz (Jul 1, 2009)

It looks like she just wears the falsies on the outer side of her eye. You know those cool half ones.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 1, 2009)

She's totally wearing falsies in ALL of those pics.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_How do you guys tightline without getting it smudged to your lower waterline?_

 
i line really thinly above my upper lashes. but if you want to line under the base of them, line then blink really hard a few times. that will get all the excess eyeliner onto your waterline. then gently pull your bottom lid down a little bit and wipe the product off your waterline, follow up with white eyeliner on the waterline as chad said.


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2009)

she is hot, but not perfect.  Look closely at her skin -- she has a few acne scars and some visible zits


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 3, 2009)

She's my brow inspiration. I know some people prefer "natural", but my natural brows have no shape at all, so I arch them like hers. And I love the arched, dramatic look.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 4, 2009)

*sigh* she's not perfect but she's pretty damn close to it, i am blessed with full lips like hers but i swear her eyes are to die for. She's totally wearing falsies but I still love her lashes.


----------



## ElleK7 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_all i know bout her makeup is that she uses that lip fusion plumping lipgloss.
not sure if its on her lips on those pics, but yeah, i wish i had her lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You Rock! I looked EVERYWHERE to try and find the brand she uses with no luck! Do you by chance know what color she uses?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love Megan Fox's lips.... I think it's a huge secret what make up she uses because I can never seem to find it anywhere! Grrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I love Pixiwoo's tutorial on her, looks really similar. Just sux Mac stopped selling the gloss "Greed"


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxen* 

 
_



_

 
I love this look.  Does anybody have any recs on what's been used here?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_You Rock! I looked EVERYWHERE to try and find the brand she uses with no luck! Do you by chance know what color she uses?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love Megan Fox's lips.... I think it's a huge secret what make up she uses because I can never seem to find it anywhere! Grrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I love Pixiwoo's tutorial on her, looks really similar. Just sux Mac stopped selling the gloss "Greed"_

 
Have you looked on ebay? I use lip fusion plumping gloss and i got mine from ebay, its a gorgeous lipgloss, really moisturising! and it definetly does plump your lips x


----------



## molotov (Jul 13, 2009)

Could she be any more gorgeous!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 21, 2009)

any idea about the makeup here?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ I put Madly Creative l/s over a really pink lip liner and got that color lip...I forgot the l/l name-I'll have to check


----------



## henrieta (Jul 21, 2009)

hi girls, what blush do u think she is wearing on most of the pictures??? any recommendations?? (i mean the peachy / bronzy one)

also which e/s would u suggest to use to create her natural look? i think woodwinked would be really nice (plus vanilla pigment to highlight, and just black thick lashes) and some peachy blush (although i dont have any, so would love to find out which one to buy to recreate her look)


----------



## elib067 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't want to violate copyright so I will just put the link, but here is her breakdown for her upcoming movie Jennifer's Body.

Megan Fox as Jennifer Check in Jennifer's Body : Makeup411.com


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 26, 2009)

I want her brows. I wonder how that shape would look on me. It may be too high of an arch...


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 12, 2009)

uh oh! look at this bad eyelash job on her

http://megan-fox.net/gallery/albums/...1/89725693.jpg


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^ agree, must be feeling uncomfortably


----------



## libbyiluvu (Aug 20, 2009)

I think this is my first time posting!

But yes, MF is my all time girl crush aka obsession!

It's well known that she does eyelash extensions and not falsies. Wish i could afford those! She does look different all of the time, it is pretty amazing and whoever her MA artist is, they know what they are doing, she gets better looking all of the time.


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libbyiluvu* 

 
_I think this is my first time posting!

But yes, MF is my all time girl crush aka obsession!

It's well known that she does eyelash extensions and not falsies. Wish i could afford those! She does look different all of the time, it is pretty amazing and whoever her MA artist is, they know what they are doing, she gets better looking all of the time._

 

wel here she def has falsies on cuz they are falling off!

https://www.2mx.com/go/http://megan-...1/89725693.jpg

but yes shes mygirl crush as well! so gorgoeos!  i agree she gets better looking all the time


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

she's so freakin gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would say her staple look includes strong thick brows, very full but natural-looking lashes (u know, not the crazy ones), black eyeliner, subtle eyeshadow, pink lips and a matching blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 natural, yet beautiful!


----------



## kimmae17 (Sep 11, 2009)

what about here


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 12, 2009)

...


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 12, 2009)

I love her soft and glowy look at the 2009 Golden Globes:




Here is how to recreate it:
Eye Makeup: Diorshow mascara in Brown, Dior 2-Colour Eyeshadow in Nude Look, Dior Eye Show in #622, Dior Night Diamond as highlighter 
Face Makeup: Dior Night Diamond to highlight Megan’s face; Dior Pro Cheeks in Hip Peach for blush 
Lips: Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick in Nude Silhouette #214






Any MAC recs for this look?:


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 12, 2009)

^ maybe patina e/s...


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 13, 2009)

Any tips on elongating the eye... I'm tightlining the top lid and trying to emphasize the outer corners...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 13, 2009)

jenissemakeup on youtube has a good megan fox tutorial, so does MakeupByTiffanyD!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_what about here





_

 
WOW. I'm not a huge fan of her look but she's drop dead gorgeous here. Revlon has a lipstick called Ginger Rose which looks a lot like that. Girl has some great brows.


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 15, 2009)

She looks perfect like that!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_Have you looked on ebay? I use lip fusion plumping gloss and i got mine from ebay, its a gorgeous lipgloss, really moisturising! and it definetly does plump your lips x_

 
Actually yes, lol. I bought "Summer" Lipfusion from ebayer, SweaterFreak.
It was only $15 instead of paying $38 at Sephora!

I LOVE IT! Very Megan Foxish, haha. It's a nice rose color

I want another one, but not sure what other color I want. I'm thinking about getting "glow"


----------



## kimmae17 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## SweetestTreat (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone have some recommendations for her lip color here?
The picture is from the October 2009 issue of Cosmopolitan. I am in love with her make up for the shoot!​


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 20, 2009)

^ love that look, eyebrow perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note here follows something interesting posted by someone on MUA who saw Megan Fox recently...I hope it's ok to post this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Credit to 'mufey' from MUA

Here is the link: http://www.makeupalley.com/m_99691552


Megan Fox has already come and gone! ROP for the deets ++++++++++++++++++

She was here super early to promote her new movie and now she's already flying off somewhere else after doing two tv shows and our magazine - the girl is *busy*.

On to the good stuff!

She's gorgeous in person. Even though her skin isn't too good (actually it looks in pretty bad shape - maybe because of travel), her bone structure is flawless and that face is striking. Since working here I can spot surgery from a mile off and those lips are definately enhanced (duh), as is her nose which sports a tell-tale scar.

She was wearing a full face today.

Oh and she's tiny! She's much slimmer than what you see in photographs and just built quite small in general. Like shoulder-to-shoulder she is very small. I was slightly taken aback by it at first since it was like Megan's head on someone else's body. Her boobs are divine.

Unfortunately, according to people in my office, she's a bit of a b*tch. They said she gets progressively worse every time they see her. I've heard that from a lot of people actually but since I didnt get to talk to her I can't comment.

Also she's very particular about the image she portrays to the media. She won't have anything printed that goes against this tom-boy thing she tries to put out there. She's actually very girly from what i saw 

I didn't get to talk to Megan because she was literally whisked in by her handlers, answered some questions at the speed of light and ran out again. I DID get something better though, her makeup artist!

Here's a summary of what he told me:

Primer - Because she wears matte foundation + powder, they balance it out with slightly moisturising primers like YSL Top Secrets or one from Paul and Joe. Occasionally mixed with MAC Matte if she'll be out for ages.

Foundation - Full coverage to hide acne and scars. To make it look more skin-like he uses a tinted moisturiser as base and then applies a medium-full coverage foundation on top. They play with a lot of brands and shades but a favourite is Chanel's Hydramax+Tint followed by MUFE Mat-Velvet. Another favourite combo is MAC Face and Body followed by Chanel's matte foundation. A lot of foundations oxidise on her so it's a case of trial and error.

Concealer - MAC Full Coverage foundation & Kryolan or Kevyn Aucoin for in-person visits.. Set with brightening powder.

Finishing Products - Translucent loose powders that control shine like Laura Mercier or MUFE. For powder with coverage they use Ben Nye or NARS. Makeup is finished with a fine mist of La Mer's spray mist.

Lips - It can take up to half an hour to apply megan's lips! They apply a moisturising masque to her lips before makeup and La Mer's balm as they do face makeup. Then MAC's Lip Primer mixed with a touch of hydrating foundation is the base before they apply lipstick. He couldn't rec me any shades because they're almost all custom. He showed me his pallet which looks like one of those 'Monday - Tuesday - Wednesday...' pill boxes (only with 100 compartments), each compartment filled with a melted lipstick and labeled. I saw a lot of MAC, NARS, Lancome, Chanel and Ben Nye. He likes OCC liptars as well!

Eyes - Eyes are primed with Too Faced or UDPP and then a paint pot and THEN shadows. He likes MAC and NARS. I told him about that new Fyrinnae eye primer.

Brows - They're just well groomed, he gives them a boost with a bit of shadow set with tinted brow mascara

So, nothing super exciting on the makeup front really but better than my post about Kelly Osbourne (damn her perfect skin)!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetestTreat* 

 
_




Does anyone have some recommendations for her lip color here?
The picture is from the October 2009 issue of Cosmopolitan. I am in love with her make up for the shoot!​_

 
Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! I so want her!!!


----------



## revinn (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_








_

 
Lip color suggestions for this look here? Anyone?


----------



## luvsic (Oct 3, 2009)

So I think I totally changed my mind about megan fox. She is effing STUNNING. I used to not really like her/be indifferent but she's just nuts lol, and she's so beautiful too. It's cool to know she's not like every other cookie cutter girl in hollywood.

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE her makeup here. I'm dying to get eyelash extensions!!!


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 7, 2009)

The girl is just so gorgeous! I somehow always love her lipstick the most! It's nice knowing she doesn't have perfect skin either... gives me hope


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has any recommendations for this hot lip colour?


----------



## esmey (Oct 28, 2009)

shes soo pretty *iz jealous*


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

She's gorgeous and I must admit I have "brow" envy. The girl has the perfect brows ever!


----------



## ashley8119 (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved her lip color at the Comic Con 2009 a few months back. Her lip color is perfect for fall. It kind of looks like So Scarlet l/s from Cult Of Cherry...what do you ladies (and gentlemen) think? I posted two photos of the color in different lighting to give a better view.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_what about here

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...0587364_10.jpg_

 
 this look is very pretty love the hair !!!!
the makeup looks very bronzey/black with basic lips it sort of looks like chapstick and maybe a lip tint


----------



## forevernars (Nov 7, 2009)

There's no doubt she is a bombshell however she has a horrible attitude. I really do not like her personality.


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 7, 2009)

Have you met her?


----------



## revinn (Nov 7, 2009)

Hang Up Cremesheen looks like this on me, however, I'm a lot paler. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_I loved her lip color at the Comic Con 2009 a few months back. Her lip color is perfect for fall. It kind of looks like So Scarlet l/s from Cult Of Cherry...what do you ladies (and gentlemen) think? I posted two photos of the color in different lighting to give a better view.. Thanks in advance!








_


----------



## forevernars (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_Have you met her?_

 
No but I have seen far to many interviews on her and her personality is very dull IMO.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2009)

let's remember what this thread is about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't want this to turn into a celebrity bashing thread, let's try to keep it strictly to the discussion of her makeups.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2009)

i am not a fan of hers but i do appreciate her simple approach to make-up. it is very relateable and even though i prefer more colors for my style, it is nice to see someone who has very nice make-up that i am sure a lot of women could not only be able to recreate but would be approriate for many situations.
someone mentioned that she does not have the best skin, i have dealt with adult acne and covering it is no easy task - her skin does appear flawless usually.


----------



## Sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

...


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

^^  i think it is because her make-up artists always mention covering acne, acne scars, etc. and some close ups do show some blemishes. i know for me personally, everyone thinks i have great skin but i really disagree. so i might just be a tough judge in general.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi girls! 

Here is what MUA Troy Jensen used to create Megan Fox's hot magenta lip color for the 2007 VMAs!







Source: TROY JENSEN


----------

